# Creature Crate 2011



## 661yardhaunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Built with a frightprops.com creature crate kit and lid opener kit. They are extremely high quality products. I couldn't be happier with the results! :jol: This will be the centerpiece of my 2011 yard haunt. Now time to tackle the singing pumpkins..


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, that is some awesome movement.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you're going to have to bolt that down so it doesn't walk off your property

I'm wondering how it would look if you attached a creature mask/head to the underside of the lid so it would be visible when the lid pops up? That would add another level of creep to this startling prop.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks great. It could use some fabric on the inside of the crate to hide that there is actually nothing in the crate when it lights up. Either that, or put some big wad of fake fur in there to make you wonder what IS in there...


----------



## 661yardhaunt (Oct 4, 2011)

That is a good idea. I have been thinking about putting a mask inside it but I didn't want a cheap looking mask when the rest of it looks pretty professional. I can see another $50 purchase coming my way..hah


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love it!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

So good.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Very cool indeed. should cause a few to head for the hills.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

what a great MIB!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! love that!!


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

excellent already and yet for sure something you could enhance


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

May I also suggest attaching a mask or head to the lid. That way when it opens and lights up, you actually see something pushing up the lid.

Nice job and good movements.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

The perfect box...........


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it as well. I think the only thing that does spoil it is seeing through when the light goes on. A bit of fake fur would look great.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks great and has some great movement to it. Bravo.

I swear, I never get sick of monster-in-the-box props. So many variations!


----------

